# Rare earth dispute



## rumpole (14 March 2012)

If China owns the resources shouldn't it have the right to sell them to whoever it wants to ?

Or did China sign supply contracts and then renege ?


----------



## skc (14 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> If China owns the resources shouldn't it have the right to sell them to whoever it wants to ?
> 
> Or did China sign supply contracts and then renege ?




May be some context is useful.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/e...ith-china-to-wto/story-e6frfro0-1226298893073

From what I can see it basically has to do with the fact that China is part of WTO and needs to play by WTO's rules.


----------



## DB008 (14 March 2012)

I thought that there were REE's in the USA, but they closed the mines years ago because it just got too expensive to mine.

asx:GGG is one that l have traded. REE and U development in Greenland
http://www.ggg.gl/


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 March 2012)

Of course China is taking advantage of the situation. It's only naive Westerners who think there's such a thing as a "level playing field" or "free trade".

China is doing what is in its' own interests as you'd expect them to. First put other producers out of business, then use that to their advantage. Surely nobody ever thought they wouldn't do this?


----------



## SirRumpole (3 December 2019)

US - Australia rare earth metal deal could be good for the local industry.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12...on-possible-cusp-of-rare-earths-boom/11753620


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2020)

If you've been watching the small/micro cap stocks then you've noticed that the rare earths companies are in demand again. The benchmark company is *LYC* refining rare earth elements in Malaysia from feedstock mined in Aust. 

From my RE watchlist.  
*LYC*: moving steadily higher.
*HAS, PEK*: Broke higher recently
*ARR, ARU, NTU, REE, VML*  being nibbled at. 
*ASM*: watching this one for a BO >4.25


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 November 2020)

been a bit of a lift last week , but the heavy work was done early October

Three month price chart percentage lift. All are in positive territory over that time. In descending order:
ARR .... 208%
REE .... 103%
ASM .... 78%
PM8 .... 78%
VML .... 78%
LYC ..... 52%
PEK ..... 42%
ARU ..... 33%
IXR ....... 27%
GGG .... 12%
NTU ....... 3%


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2020)

That chart all be it a medium term timeframe shows the same setup pattern that I like to trade in my short term trades. An initial impulsive swing up, followed by a shallow lower volume drift sideways. I wait for price to start moving higher for the next swing up. You can see that many of these stocks have started to move higher on the right edge of the chart. This is what my Friday pm scan has detected.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 November 2020)

yes they have.  

Epecially with the CCP showing its true form, the RE space is primed for a(nother) move.


----------

